# Homebuilt 2" Sander



## Johnwright (Jun 22, 2015)

A while back, Ray (rdean) posted about his 1" sander built from a cheapo HF grinder.  I was suitably impressed and told him that I too would like to put one together.  I started with a 20 something year old electric chainsaw that my father-in-law had passed on to me.  Owning a nice Stihl gas powered saw, the thing had Been sitting in a storage build from day one.  I removed just about everything to do with the chain drive and using my 9X20 lathe, I turned some 6061, building up an adapter to a 2" wide pulley.  I then turned some acetal (Delryn) for the other 2" pulleys, putting a crown on one.  After using some aluminum angle and flat, I pretty much unashamedly copied Ray's design.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 22, 2015)

very nice job--I especially enjoy seeing unneeded parts used in the fabrication of a new machine----it keeps the cost down and utilizes good supplies we keep----Dave


----------



## brino (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey John,

Great idea on motor re-use!

I may have to find a cheap used electric chainsaw and "unashamedly" copy from you.
I'm thinking of a little finger sander for cleaning up in tight areas......like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-9032-4...&qid=1435076362&sr=8-1&keywords=Finger+Sander

Thanks for sharing your build.

-brino


----------



## rdean (Jun 23, 2015)

You are welcome to the design or the idea and great work on your sander.  I try to reuse or re purpose when ever I can.  

Ray


----------



## Johnwright (Jun 24, 2015)

brino said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Great idea on motor re-use!
> 
> ...




No, No, I was gonna build one of the long narrow ones.....yeah, that's the ticket, It was my idea, yeah, I just didn't say so!  Seriously, I would love to have one, maybe after I go to HF next time for the cheapo parts.  Thanks guys, this project was fun, now off to the next one.


----------



## Ozwelder (Jun 25, 2015)

Top thinking sir ,well done!
Love to see re purposing of anything but a tool is a real bonus.
Grahame


----------

